# Please help-Need Blue Schwinn 36 36



## mdepicentre (Aug 25, 2008)

:eek: Looking to buy a 1977 Blue (w/ black and white) Schwinn Scrambler.  Please contact me! mef182@psualum.com or at 443/617.3272


----------

